# Collard greens = Spring greens..



## little legs (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all again,

Having a mental dilema with myself, I have read thousands of times over the last few days that collard greens are widely available in supermarkets and are a great staple food for beardies. I have also found that collard greens are known as spring greens here in the uk. I have also heard that spring greens are a form of cabbage and I have heard not to feed cabbage to dragons?? I am really confused.My missus got me a big bunch of spring greens from morrissons that i have cut up and put in the fridge for daily feeding but I am worried this is not a good staple. :banghead:

Are there more than one type of spring greens?

The leafs did look kind of cabbagy - dark and waxy - but did not look like a cabbage in its form.

Please help...

Only another 765 questions and i'll be sorted:2thumb:

I'm sure you all understand I just want to do whats right for me new buddie..


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Yo! Yes collard greens are spring greens....I'm not sure whether they are part of the cabbage family or are cabbage, but my beardy gets them....maybe I'm wrong though! Wait for the experts to come along, they'll help more


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. I keep a Uromastyx which only eats greens, some veggies, and seeds. Collard greens are best used as a rotational food, not as a staple. A better green as a staple would be Curly Endive(Chicory) or Escarole. Cabbage should be avoided all together.Here is a good website that explains the nutritional value of various foods: List of food - UroWiki


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

sihunt said:


> Hi. I keep a Uromastyx which only eats greens, some veggies, and seeds. Collard greens are best used as a rotational food, not as a staple. A better green as a staple would be Curly Endive(Chicory) or Escarole. Cabbage should be avoided all together.Here is a good website that explains the nutritional value of various foods: List of food - UroWiki


 
hi there

spring greens are used as a staple here in the UK and in the USA for bearded dragons, recommended by fire and ice dragons as well as some of your other big breeders

now i know that very few if any of the brassica family are ideal as a staple
but in the UK our choices are limited to the greens that are available
so this is why we recommend at least 4 different greens[salad] are fed every day
the idea foods on your list like cactus is not available to 99% of us
all so we have limited choice with the other greens you have suggested

the USA has better growing conditions and with it being a much larger country you have a better choice in your retail markets


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Mentioned in this topic, which is stickied:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html

The food guide link is:

Nutrition Content

Yes, they are known as Spring Greens in Tesco, Sainburys, ASDA etc. I use them as a staple for my beardie. Click the text of "Collard Greens" to see the picture, I was unsure, got to the supermarket and instantly recognised them.


----------



## little legs (Jun 14, 2011)

Anu said:


> Mentioned in this topic, which is stickied:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html
> 
> ...


 
Hi believe it or not I have studied this lol, just The pic is slightly different but i'm pretty sure this is what I have and I just get paranoid - as said I am new to green leaf eating reptiles and don't want to cock it up..

Thanks for all your replies they are helping me a great deal, the only problem is that there is sooo much conflicting info on the interweb I just dont know what's best.. Obviously over time I will come to have my own opinions but that takes experience which I dont have but fortunately you helpfull guys do:notworthy:

Thanks again..


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If any of my animals can take greens i always use collard greens, they are suitable for beardies. When I got a beardie years ago the breeder said spring greens and if you look on google books for beardie diet, there should be some more reliable info.


----------



## Retic Roy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Collard greens are not spring greens they are from the same species that produce kale and cabbage,spring greens are also similar to kale and found in cooler climates like europe. Collard greens are excellent as a main staple food for beardies and iguanas.As mentioned above Chicory is better Hope this helps.


----------

